# حمل الآن - الكود المصرى لادارة مشروعات التشييد



## احمدابوالعزم (13 مايو 2010)

اليكم الكود المصرى لادارة مشروعات التشييد الصادر مؤخرا من المركز القومى لبحوث الاسكان و البناء

http://www.4shared.com/document/NnPSENyZ/Management_Code.html


----------



## hmt241 (13 مايو 2010)

متشكرين يا باشمهندس وجزاء الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (13 مايو 2010)

شكراً على المشاركة القيمة ؛


----------



## mustafasas (13 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير بس لو كانوا يعملوه بالانجليزي


----------



## gamil_13 (14 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
للامانه 
اول مره اعرف ان فى كود لاداره المشاريع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 مايو 2010)

زاد الله من عزمك يا أبا العزم


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wal_dab (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك
مجهود رائع


----------



## sh2awaa (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزيت خيرا


----------



## maseer (16 مايو 2010)

مجهود تشكر عليه بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 مايو 2010)

ياأحمد يا أبوالعزم ....أنت بالفعل ...اسم علي مسمي ...
لك تحياتي ودعواتي بالتوفيق.


----------



## هلوتس (16 مايو 2010)

*متشكرين يا باشمهندس وجزاء الله كل خير*​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## enghaytham (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمروعمر (16 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## essa2000eg (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم 

خطوة مهمة جدا وان تاخرت قليلا


----------



## أبو نادر (16 مايو 2010)

جميل ان يكون هناك كود عربي لإدارة المشروعات
أرجو أن يقوم الأخوة المطلعين على الكودات العالمية بالتعليق


----------



## أبو نادر (16 مايو 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> جميل ان يكون هناك كود عربي لإدارة المشروعات
> أرجو أن يقوم الأخوة المطلعين على الكودات العالمية بالتعليق



ونطمع بنسخة أفضل من حيث الوضوح والاخراج


----------



## abosalah1 (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saryadel (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير و شكرا


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (17 مايو 2010)

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## محمودشمس (18 مايو 2010)

*شكرا أخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وهكذا عهدنا بك 
جزاك كل خير 0 *​


----------



## galal980 (22 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (26 مايو 2010)

هذا الرابط لايعمل معى ارجو رابط اخر وشكرا


----------



## ahmedafatah (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (27 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و لوالديك


----------



## Immortality6565 (27 مايو 2010)

هذا الرابط لا يعمل!!!


----------



## bolbol (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## firasmohammed (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجزى اصحاب هذا المحل الطيب


----------



## ابوسيفين (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فييييييييييييييييكككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكراديسى (1 يونيو 2010)

Thank you for your great effort


----------



## body55 (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير..................................


----------



## eng.creative (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير
بس ياريت اتواصل معاك او اى مهندس بيشتغل فى مجال الادارة لانى عندى اسئلة كتير 
وشكرا


----------



## asmaa_asm (6 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أغسطس 2010)

​*مشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*​


----------



## المورد العربى (17 أغسطس 2010)

بجد يا بشمهندس الف شكر وربنا يكرمك


----------



## managment (18 أغسطس 2010)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## saidelsayedab (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد_سلوم (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم علي هذا الملف


----------



## اسامة احمد حماد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك و جزيت خيرا*​


----------



## hammam2003 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## s_elbaramony (22 سبتمبر 2010)

Thanks alot


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## atef mounir (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 أبريل 2011)

_الأخ أحمد أبو العزم مشاركتك تستحق التميز والتقييم ._
_الاشراف_


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (23 أبريل 2011)

thanks very much..


----------



## himaelnady (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## alnda (26 أبريل 2011)

مش عارف اذا كان العيب من عندى ام من اللنك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكل بيشكر ويهنى يبقى اللنك مضبوط !!!!!!!!!! والعيب من عندى انا !!!!!!!!!!!!!
بس انا حاولت اكثر من مره 
ارجو مراجعة اللنك


----------



## gharib belal (26 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## قلم معماري (27 أبريل 2011)

احسن الله اليك يا مهندس احمد ابو العزم 
واذ تسمح لي بتحديث الرابط ووضعه في موضوعك حتي تعم الفائدة للجميع
الرابط الجديد هو
http://www.4shared.com/file/qpiN6-PN/____.html


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد نجار حامد (15 ديسمبر 2015)

ممكن تحميل الكود مرة اخرى دخلت على الرابط فلم يظهر لي غير
The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## silverdove1 (23 ديسمبر 2015)

thanks my brother


----------



## safa aldin (10 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hashem (12 نوفمبر 2017)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------

